
Teach Yourself Go in 24 Hours - jpheight
http://leanpub.com/teachyourselfgo
======
mkesper
"Sample chapter":

Chapter One. Jumping In This is the only unique guide that will help you with
learning Go in one day: • Go to your local market. • Buy a whole fish. Salmon
or Cod is recommended but even a Catfish will do. Trout is also quite
effective. • Go home and turn on your computer. • Start up your IDE of choice.
• Now take that fish you bought and smack yourself in the head with it. •
Repeat step 5 until the thought of “jumping in” leaves your mind. There aren’t
any shortcut. Don’t rush yourself, learn the basics and build on them.
Otherwise you’re going to crash and burn.

~~~
gus_massa
Just to be clear: This is a complete quote of the "Free Sample Chapter" of the
book.

(I first thought your comment was some kind of joke.)

------
chriswitts
8 'pages', and a waste of time. Good thing I paid $0.00 for it to check out.

